# WIN SPS S7 V3.18



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Habe eine Sharewareversion der o.g Software die ich zeitlich unbegrenzt nutzen kann (war bei einem Buch dabei)

Das Programm ist für mich gut da ich die von mir in der Schule erstellten Programme zu Hause ändern und SIMMULIEREN kann ohne ein Vermögen auszugeben.

Ist das Programm nun aber etwas größer läuft die Simmulation nicht mehr und meldet einen Fehler. 

Kann mir einer von euch Weiterhefen


----------



## plc_tippser (28 Mai 2004)

Hi,

was für einen Fehler meldet die SW denn?

Aus welchem Buch ist die?

Gruß pt


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Aus dem Buch Step 7 Crashkurs.

Meldet den Fehler dass das das Programm zu gross für die Demoversion ist und schält dann immer die SIM aus.

Die Software aus dem Buch ist eine Sharewareversion die normal nach 60 Tagen abläuft . Nun ist tzwar im Buch beschrieben dass es legal ist die zeitbegrenzung zu löschen und auch beschrieben wie das zu machen ist, aber leider nicht wie isch das problem mit der sim lösen kann


----------



## plc_tippser (28 Mai 2004)

Ich kenne das Buch und auch grob die SW. Und ich kann mich erinnern, das man die SW freischalten muss, mit dem Buch. Ist leider ca. 4 -5 Jahre her. Ich kann nur nach Pfingsten mal schauen, ob wir die Version noch auf einem Gerät installiert haben. 

Eigentlich wollte ich darauf raus, das mit dem Freischalten. Ich weiß aber das es geht.

Tut mir leid das ich nun vertrösten muss  

pt


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Danke trozdem mal,

Ja das mit dem freischalten ist schon richtig aber das löscht nur das Laufzeitproblem und 90 Eur zahlen tu ich nicht nur um zu probieren ob es wirklich geht


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

*Klar ist die Demo beschränkt*

Die DEMO ist natürlich beschränkt, habe selber das Buch und da steht das auch irgendwo drin, wieviele Netzwerke, FB's usw. mit der DEMO zu machen sind. Außerdem kucke mal unter "info zur demo" beim Start des Programms

Gruß Olaf

ob das mit dem Bild hier klappt weiß ich nicht


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2004)

*win sps freischalten*

Das Freischalten der WIN SPS ist recht einfach.
Homepage von MHJ. 
Software normal starten, es taucht der balken auf mit dem noch verfügbaren tagen angezeigt werden.
wenn ich mich recht erinnere klickst du mit der maus auf den balken oder auf den Infobutton, dann bekommst du eine serien nummer, die du dann mit dem vordruck auf der HP von MHJ einträgs und wegschickst per mail. es dauert keine 2 minuten 
dann bekommst du den freischaltcode den du dann wenn du Win SPS geladen hast wieder auf den balken klickst eintragen kannst. das wars.

ist einfach klasse


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

der unwissende schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Buch Step 7 Crashkurs.
> 
> Meldet den Fehler dass das das Programm zu gross für die Demoversion ist und schält dann immer die SIM aus.
> 
> Die Software aus dem Buch ist eine Sharewareversion die normal nach 60 Tagen abläuft . Nun ist tzwar im Buch beschrieben dass es legal ist die zeitbegrenzung zu löschen und auch beschrieben wie das zu machen ist, aber leider nicht wie isch das problem mit der sim lösen kann



Da wirst du nichts dran ändern können. Lediglich die Zeitbegrenzung ist löschbar. Die SIM ist auf, glaub ich, 10 Netzwerke beschränkt. Ist eigentlich schade, da es wirklich ne alternative zu STEP 7 darstellt (für Schulanwendungen).


----------

